# RocketRaid raid1 not working

## Fenixoid

Raid controler: RAID bus controller: HighPoint Technologies, Inc. HPT372A/372N (rev 02) 

First installed gentoo on single disk (/dev/hde) 

Then bought another disk ant created raid1 by duplicating it in controler's bios. Everything was successfull. 

After boot I see: 

hde hde1 hde2 hde3 hdg hdg1 hdg2 hdg3 

But not as single disk. I can even mount /dev/hdg3 and see the copy of /dev/hde3 

Why kernel does not see the created raid? 

p.s. After raid creation I can see: 

fdisk /dev/md 

md/ md0 

but not md1, md2, md3... 

Any ideas?

----------

## py-ro

It seems like an fake-raid controller. You will need dm-raid to get this working or use linux internal soft-raid wit mdadm.

Py

----------

## Fenixoid

Well I think it's kernel's and driver's problem. Had same issue with LSI server controlers and SAS, but after weeks of experimets, got ir working. Now tried everything, but mayby got something missed  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Jaglover

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> It seems like an fake-raid controller. You will need dm-raid to get this working or use linux internal soft-raid wit mdadm.
> 
> Py

 

Yep, the idea of hardware RAID is to present the array as a single drive. OP has hde and hdg ...

----------

## py-ro

But this Chip isn't a real RAID-Controller. It does RAID in software and dm-raid translates "BIOS"-data to linux and provides RAID functions.

Py

----------

